# [SOLVED] How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?



## Time Glitch (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey all. First time poster, long time lurker (I've gotten many-an-answer here)

So basically, I've built my own computer, twice, but the last time I built was a LONG time ago (5+ Years), and I am a bit rusty on all my computer tech knowledge. I know technology has certainly spiked, I had to do research and learn some new stuff to even BEGIN to build my new rig. Anyways, I found my answers on a lot of things, but for this question, I'd rather leave it up to an objective opinion from people who know their stuff, than Wikipedia O_O.

My question is this: What kind of power supply (wattage) do you recommend for this PC? By that I mean, 750, 850, 1000? I picked a 750w, but I'm unsure of my numbers these days. Back when I built my last rig, I nabbed a 450w, and I thought that was high at the time!

Sorry, I ramble. Here's the potential rig:

Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 3.20 GHz AM3 4 x 512KB

CPU Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS10X Extreme

Video Card: Radeon HD 5770 1GB

Sound Card: Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium

Memory: Kingston HyperX 8GB

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB SATA

Case: Thermaltake Armor

And I got a DVD-RW drive, but I don't think its necessary to link that one.

What do you guys think? Opinions on the rig itself is welcome as well!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

Decent spec you have there


Corsair 750-tx would be my choice


----------



## Time Glitch (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

I'm working on a budget here, can't exceed 2k. So yeah, its decent, definitely enough to last me through college. 

So a 750 would do this thing justice? (Nothing against corsair, but I've never had ANYTHING built by Thermaltake ever fail on me)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

The best they make are Corsair and Seasonic. Both are top of the line and the best there is.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

corsair and seasonic are the best. The only psu that thermaltake make worth considering is their toughpower units.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

Go with a 2X2 GB for the RAM and apply the savings to a 750W Corsair PSU.
4GB is more than enough and OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair would be a better choice.


----------



## Time Glitch (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

I'm going with more RAM because I'm building this bad boy for video editing. That requires a ton of RAM to work smoothly, and you can never really have too much of the stuff.

I decided on getting a 750w Thermaltake Toughpower PSU. Thank you much for all your replies and help! I feel a lot more confident about my system now...

If only NEWEGG would accept my damned DEBIT CARD without GLITCHES!...

=P


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

The "toughpower" series is also excellent, so you should be happy with it. Can't help you with the debit card issue, but NewEgg is great to work with so things should get ironed out. Let us know how the toughpower works out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*

4GB of RAM is enough for any app. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems. More than 4GB doesn't do any harm but it does do any good either.


----------



## Time Glitch (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: How many watts do I need in my power supply for this potential system?*



Tyree said:


> 4GB of RAM is enough for any app. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems. More than 4GB doesn't do any harm but it does do any good either.


I've had issues with running out of RAM before in big video renders. I remember a few times, when my buddy and I would collaborate on some video projects, his 4GB machine would start to get sluggish, run out of memory, and we'd have to close the program, get Powerstrip to re-allocate memory, re-load the video project, and continue. We also had to downscale a very long video we'd been working on, simply to get the computer to render it, because it would run out of RAM space.

I'm working with pretty heavy stuff here for the most part. I know that I'd probably be good with 4GB, but I just want to be safe. Plus, this computer is an investment for potentially the next 4-5 years. Who knows how much RAM apps/games will need by then?

Also, NewEgg did finally put my order through. Took me 2 hours on the phone with Customer Service, but I got it worked out.


----------

